# Hey everyone



## Joey-33 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everyone

My name is Joe some people call me joey.

I have recently moved to Dubai it has only been 1 week and I signed up to this website in the hope to meet some expat's. I'm an out going 25 yo male who is athletic and sporty and just wanting to meet people to gain a social life. 

Please be nice and friendly. Any questions please don't hesitate and ask

Hope to hear from you soon.


Ciao


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Joey-33 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Joe some people call me joey.
> 
> ...


Hey Joey!

Welcome to UAE  

So what kind of work are you in? What brings you here?

BTW you may meet more people if you post in the forum specific for Dubai, as there is a larger presence over there.

Cheers!


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey

Welcome to the site and welcome to the country. 

theres a lot of young people in UAE like yourself and plenty to do.
dubaicalendar.ae
timeoutdubai. com


----------

